# Identify and gender please



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

here are some pictures of my chickens. Can anyone tell me what breed these are (may be a group of inbreeds) and also opinions as to gender would be appreciated.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they? The striped one is a Barred Rock.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

The "Rock" looks like it may have feathered feet.. Does it? Also age? Are they all the same age? Looking at combs and wattles at this age, as well as tail feathers are the deciding factors in sexing chix.. And on the roost it's hard to tell breed, you really go by color only.. Which sometimes is enough, but "action" pix, (walking, scratching, pecking) help in determining gender/breed.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Goin by these pics, I'd say 2 cockerels.. The rock and the first pic white chick.


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

They are approximately12 weeks. Yes I thought it was a Bard and it does have feathered feet. The white one you think is a male and this one seem to spend a lot of time giving each other the stink eye and dancing about. I know I can't keep two roosters. Which one would you nix?


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Approximately 12 weeks.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like the one on the ground is a black copper maran


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

The Barred Plymouth Rock w feathered feet will be a Cochin small Banty Rooster.. If the white one is full size then advantage goes to white, he will kick the Bantys butt early and often. If your pullets are full size keep full size rooster, if they are Bantys keep Banty rooster. That's my opinion.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

looks like a "mixed breed flock" to me!!!


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

You are probably right. How will that effect the egg laying?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

sarahjanelutz said:


> You are probably right. How will that effect the egg laying?


Many "mixed breeds" turn out to be be very good layers provided the crosses were good layers to begin with! Red-Stars, Golden Comets and a host of other "Sex-link" chickens are nothing more than crosses or "mixed breeds" and tend to be outstanding layers!


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that I have done some checking I think you are right for three and wrong for the other three. But I am not sure a Ohio Buckeye and an Oregon Duck will ever see eye to eye :>)


----------

